# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  استفسار عن حملات الحج هالسنة

## لولو&&

حبيت اسأل عن افضل الحملات للحج هالسنة واللي تعرف تخبرنا وعن الاسعار براا وجوا 
اللي تعرف تساعدنا ناوية اسير هالسنة بس ما ادري اذا التسجيل بدأ

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## بنتـ DXB

والله لين الحين ماسرت الحج بس بحط لج مجموعة حملات اهلي مجربينهم وانتي اتصلي فيهم واستفسري

عندج حملة الغصن ( VIP ) خدماتهم ما عليها كلام 

عندج حملة بن طوق

حملة العود

حملة أبناء السويدي

حملة قريش

حملة الملتقى

مناسك

انتي اتصلي فيهم وان شاء الله تتسهل امورج  :Smile:

----------


## ^الدماني^

شوفي تقاريري اللي سويتهم عن الحج عشان تاخذين فكرة  :Smile: 

أفضل الحملات المعتمدة :

حملة الغصن
حملة السري
حملة المطروشي

أنا سرت ويا السري وارتحنا وايد  :Smile: 

والاسعار حسب احتياجاتج 

ادعيلي الله يكتب لي حجة ثانية  :Smile:

----------


## uaeuae12

ممكن اعرف افضل الحملات واسعارهم ؟؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد2008

للرفع

----------


## الامل الوردي

انا رحت الحج الماضي مع الغصن روعة اسعرهم غالية شوي يعني الشخص 35000 للحج السريع

----------


## Anwaar

الحمدلله الله وفقنا وسرنا ويا حملة ابناء السويدي السنه الماضيه وتبارك الله ما قصروا بيااااض ويه والله!

وانصدمنا بالحملات الاماراتيه الثانيه خاصه في منى!!

نحن سرنا الحج الكامل:

من دبي للمدينه المنورة على طيران الامارات وسكننا في فندق دار الايمان روعه ما شاء الله وتمينا 3 ليالي تشمل رحلات للاماكن المقدسه وعقب ركبنا باصاتهم الخاصه والمكيفه والحديثه جدا ووصلنا مكه (وطبعا وقفنا عند ابيار علي للميقات والرحله كانت جاهزة ماي واكل وخفايف وكل شي) وكان معانا الشيخ عبدالله الكمالي.. وسكننا في فندق ريحان روتانا اللي في الابراج روعه ما شاء الله وحتى كان معانا ضيوف ملك المغرب مطرشهم لهالفندق.. والحمدلله ما سرنا العزيزيه بس تلاقينا مع ناس سكنوا هناك مع حملات ثانيه وقالولنا عن معاناتهم خاصه الحملات الكبيره والمشهورة واللي تاخذ مبالغ كبيره!

المهم الحمدلله طفنا واعتمرنا وخلصنا عقب يومين بدأت رحلة الحج وسكنا في ابراج منى فوق الحمدلله لان راعي الحمله مشتري بنايه ومتعاقد مع حملة كويتيه مشهورة.. ما سكننا في الخيم الله رحمنا لان كان فيه سيل في الوادي والناس تبهدلت!! الغرفه كبيره وكان فيها 10 سراير وكانت ممتازة والحمدلله الله وفقنا مع ناس محترمين في الحمله كلنا نتواصل لليوم  :Smile:  وسرنا عند جيل عرفات وكانوا مسوين لنا خيمه مكيفه ومرتبه ومسورة والوجبات وكل الخدمات متوفره الحمدلله.. وتحركنا لمزدلفه وتمينا هناك للساعه 12 ونص الليل وعلى طول سرنا الحرم وطفنا طواف الافاضه وسعينا وقصينا شعرنا (الرياييل قرعوا) وتحللنا التحلل الاصغر.. وبتنا في منى الحمدلله 3 ايام (الحملات الكويتيه ما تبات في منى وهذا خطأ شاااائع ومخالف للسنه) ورمينا وتحللنا التحلل الاكبر في اليوم الاول للرمي والوجبات ممتازة ومتوفره بكثره حتى اول يوم العيد كان الهريس والشوي والاكلات الاماراتيه كلها متوفره  :Smile:  وزارتنا الداعيه نوال الدويسان جزاها الله خير والقت علينا المحاضرات الدينيه الرائعه.. وعقب رجعنا الفندق في مكه (اغراضنا تمت هناك وحجرنا مقفله لمل سرنا منى بس اخذنا معانا شنط صغيره من الحمله فيها ملابس واغراض شخصيه تكفي 3 ايام) وطفنا طواف الوداع (وكان زحمة لان 90% من الحجاج كانوا يايين يطوفون طواف الافاضه والسعي ونحن الحمدلله كنا مخلصين) واول ما خلصنا طواف الوداع رجعنا الفندق تسبحنا وعلى طول عالباصات باتجاه جده وراجعين للامارات على طيران الامارات (لا يجوز المكوث في مكه او البيع او الشراء او النوم بعد طواف الوداع).. كل شي كان منظم ومتيسر ومتوفر وافضل خدمه جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء.. وكان في وقت بعد العمره ان نحن نسوي الشوبنج والهدايا 

للعلم قبل السفر الحمله اجتمعت مع اللي حجزوا بيسيرون الحج في قاعه في راس الخيمه واجتماع ثاني في بوظبي للي ما يقدرون يوصلون راس الخيمه.. ووفروا لكل حاج شنطة سفر وشنطة صغيره (لوضع الاغراض المطلوبه عند الذهاب لمنى والمبيت فيها) وبعض المستلزمات المطلوبه الاخرى مثل كيس لتجميع حصى الرمي من مزدلفه ولبس احرامن وحزام ونعال اعزكم الله للرياييل واشيا ثانيه ما اذكرها الحين.. وحجزنا سرير مب سوفا بد.. المهم كان سعر الباكج المذكور اعلاه 38 الف درهم وخمسميه.. شامله المواصلات وتذاكر الطيران والوجبات والسكن في المدينه ومكه ومنى فنادق 5 نجوم (ابراج منى مب الخيم) وكل شي تتخيلونه وما تتخيلونه ماااا قصروا وراعي الحمله وعياله واخوانه كانوا معانا ومتوزعين في كل الباصات (10 باصات) وحتى كانوا الجيش مطرشين 400 حاج على هالحمله  :Smile: 

طبعا الحج السريع بيكون ارخص والاقامه في العزيزيه بتقلل السعر واذا سافرتوا عالطيران السعودي ما اتوقع يفرق السعر وايد لانه وقت الموسم بالنسبه لهم.. 

ملاحظة اخيره: حطوا علامه وااااضحه على شنطكم ... واذا بتسيرون المدينه تأكدوا من شنطكم داخل المطار لان شنطة ريلي ضاعت وتلعوزنا.. طيران الامارات ما عندهم ستيشن او محطه في مطار المدينه المنورة (الحين اتوقع عندهم) والشنط يطلعها العامل الاسيوي ويفرهن داخل الباص وراعي الحملة ما يقدر يسوي هالشي لوحده وبصراحه كان الخطأ منا نحن المفروض نحن نطلع شنطنا بنفسنا المهم حد سرق الشنطه الله يسامحهم.. لان ريلي وراعي الحمله ردوا المطار كم مره وسألوا ودوروا بدون فايده وسيييير دور ملابس وكنادير (عاد كنادير اخواننا السعوديين الجاهزة غييييييير طايحه وحرير يسمونها زبده ومخصره خخخخخخخخ).. طبعا احتفظوا بكل الفواتير للاشيا اللي اشتريتوها للج خاصه العطور والكنادير اليداد وكل شي.. شنطة ريلي فيها اشيا وعطور وكنادير يداد و3 لبسات احرام وغتر وملابس ومكاين حلاقه وكلللله يديد لنج قيمتها فوق ال 8000 درهم وعوضونا طيران الامارات ب 50 %بس لان ما عندنا الفواتير! وخذا الاجراء معاهم من شهر 12 2009 لين شهر 8 2010 !! 8 شهور !! ما تسوى البهدله وتضييع الوقت

اتمنى افدتج.. وعسى الله يكتب لكم حج هالسنه وان شاء الله احج مرة ثانيه في القريب العاجل

----------


## لولو&&

مشكووووووورين ع الرد
حبيت اسال حملة بالباص بيكون ارخص

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

مرحبا.....
انا رحت الحج من اربع سنوات مع حملة( مندكار) وهي حملة كويتية..
اولا السفر كان من دبي الى جدة على الطيران السعودي و السكن في العزيزية و المواصلات طبعا الباصات اليديدة المكيفة اللي موفرين فيها الوجبات الخفيفة و الماي و العصاير و الايس كريم على طوووول فترة الحج و عند اول مانخلص العمرة و مناسك الحج يعني عند مواقف الباصات خاص للحملة فقط غير عن الحملات الثاتيةو طبعا من غير بعد موفرينها في ثلاجات الغرف و ثلاجات الفندق و اللي هو كان نظام شقق النساء في فندق كامل و الرجال بروحهم في فندق ملاصق لفندقنا طبعا ماخذين حريتنا لانه خاص فينا اما اللحين غيروا سووه مشترك..

و يسوون محاضرات ف الفندق و في منى و عرفة طبعا يوضحون فيها كل شي متعلق بالحج من مناسك و غيرها,,
و الاكل على طوووول بوفية في الفندق و في منى و عرفة..
و في منى طبعا حمامات و انتوا بكرامة خاصة للحملة بس و من غير التنظيف و الغسيل للحمام على طووول ,,و هذا ميزهم بعد عن الحملات الثانية لان الحمامات في منى مشتركة..
و عقب مانبات في منى اللي هو يوم التروية نطلع قبل الفجر بشوي نسير عرفة يعني ليلة وقفة عرفة ,,,قبل الفجر بساعتين لانه خلاص بتنا و بعدها طلعنا ...و يكونون موفرين بعد خيمة خااااصة للحملة بس و الحمامات و انتوا بكرامة بعد خاصة فينا,,,وهذا الشي يميز الحملة ..
و في مزدلفة بعد يوفرون الخيام الصغار و نطلع من الساعة 3 الفجر و على فكرة الحملة تكون مسوية تخطيط يعني في اشخاص من اللي يشتغلون ف الحملة يكونون في الدرب من مزدلفة الى مكة يسلكون الدرب اللي مافية زحمة و يتبعونهم حتى يوصلون الحجاج بسرعة على الفجر من غير تعب للطواف و غيرة...
صدق صدق والله يريحون الحجاج من يلسة البص بالساعات,,,
وبعدها نسير الفندق ف العزيزية و فليل نسير منى نرمي الجمرات و نبات و من الصبح نرجع العزيزية و فليل نرجع منى للرمي ..........لين يخلص الحج
(بس بغيت ارد على الاخت اللي قالت الحملات الكويتية ماتبات ..... لا نحن نبات و الاصل نكون فليل في منى و هذا مبيت و الصبح نرجع يعني مافيها مخالفة للسنة و اذا حابة تتاكد تسال لان هذا حج مايسوون شي يخالف شو المصلحة منه ..)
و يختارون وقت الفجر لطواف الوداع عن الزحمة.........
ماشاء الله عليهم اوقاتهم دقيقة علشان راحة الحجاج.........

و اللي تبغي تتواصل و ياهم تراسلني ع الخاص...

----------


## Anwaar

عزيزتي شامسيه وافتخر سألنا اكثر من مطوع واكثر من مفتي وأكدوا لي ان المبيت يعني تنامين وتنشين الصبح مب تطلعين قبل الفجر... هذي الحركه حاولوا يقنعونا فيها الحملات الكويتيه مثل مندكار ومكه والمشعر الحرام وغيرهم وكنا بنسير معاهم لان برامجهم الدينيه روعه لكن يعيبهم المبيت في منى وهوركن اساسي من اركان الحج ويتذرعون بأن المبيت في منى يجوز قبل الفجر بساعتين وهو خطأ... تعرفين ليش يقولون جذي؟ لان المبيت في منى مكلف جدا جدا جدا فيلغونه من مخططهم ويعوضونكم بالبرامج الدينيه والاشيا الهامشيه بينما المبيت في منى ركن مهم مثل الطواف والسعي والرمي

انا يوم حسبت ان مندكار بياخذون ٢٠ الف تقريبا وحملتنا ياخذون ٣٨ الف تقريبا تأكدت ان فرق السعر بسبب المبيت في منى،،، اتصلي عالمشايخ وتأكدي فديتج لان نحن سألنا مليون مره قبل ما نحج

----------


## العصــفورة

انا بغيت اعرف متى يبدا التسجيل للحج؟
ووين نسجل؟

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

> عزيزتي شامسيه وافتخر سألنا اكثر من مطوع واكثر من مفتي وأكدوا لي ان المبيت يعني تنامين وتنشين الصبح مب تطلعين قبل الفجر... هذي الحركه حاولوا يقنعونا فيها الحملات الكويتيه مثل مندكار ومكه والمشعر الحرام وغيرهم وكنا بنسير معاهم لان برامجهم الدينيه روعه لكن يعيبهم المبيت في منى وهوركن اساسي من اركان الحج ويتذرعون بأن المبيت في منى يجوز قبل الفجر بساعتين وهو خطأ... تعرفين ليش يقولون جذي؟ لان المبيت في منى مكلف جدا جدا جدا فيلغونه من مخططهم ويعوضونكم بالبرامج الدينيه والاشيا الهامشيه بينما المبيت في منى ركن مهم مثل الطواف والسعي والرمي
> 
> انا يوم حسبت ان مندكار بياخذون ٢٠ الف تقريبا وحملتنا ياخذون ٣٨ الف تقريبا تأكدت ان فرق السعر بسبب المبيت في منى،،، اتصلي عالمشايخ وتأكدي فديتج لان نحن سألنا مليون مره قبل ما نحج


حبيت اقول للاخت انا قبل ما اكتب الكلام كله اليوم اتصلت في اوقاف الشارجة و سألتهم و قالولي الحج صحيح.........لان ادري وااايد ناس بيقرون اللي كتبته..
اما عن المبيت في منى كيف يكون مكلف و اساسا مكانا مايتغير نسير و نرجع على نفس الخيمة يعني محد ييلس فيها غيرنا؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ام حمودي 999

يااااااااالله بالستر ليش جيه الحملات صارت اسعارهم نااااااااااااااااااااااار والله عن نفسي خاطري اروح الحج هالسنه بس انا ماشتغل وريلي يحليله كم بيدفع ادا صارت الحمله الزينه سعرها فوق 35 الف ونفس الوقت تبين شي زين وماتتعبين بالسكن وغيره 
والله حرام ياليت الحملات يخففون اسعارهم 
والله اتمنى اروح الحج على حساب الدوله بس مااااااااااااااااااااااااعرف اي شي ممكن تخبروني اللي يعرف كيف اجراءات التسجيل لحج اللي على حساب الدوله
ويزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## شذى الروح

حملة الضياافه (دبي) روووعه واسعارهم الاروع.. وكل شي متوفر ومااشين عالسنه والحمد حجينا ونحن مرتااحين 
وابد ما تعبنا الحمد لله ,,

----------


## thariya

> عزيزتي شامسيه وافتخر سألنا اكثر من مطوع واكثر من مفتي وأكدوا لي ان المبيت يعني تنامين وتنشين الصبح مب تطلعين قبل الفجر... هذي الحركه حاولوا يقنعونا فيها الحملات الكويتيه مثل مندكار ومكه والمشعر الحرام وغيرهم وكنا بنسير معاهم لان برامجهم الدينيه روعه لكن يعيبهم المبيت في منى وهوركن اساسي من اركان الحج ويتذرعون بأن المبيت في منى يجوز قبل الفجر بساعتين وهو خطأ... تعرفين ليش يقولون جذي؟ لان المبيت في منى مكلف جدا جدا جدا فيلغونه من مخططهم ويعوضونكم بالبرامج الدينيه والاشيا الهامشيه بينما المبيت في منى ركن مهم مثل الطواف والسعي والرمي
> 
> انا يوم حسبت ان مندكار بياخذون ٢٠ الف تقريبا وحملتنا ياخذون ٣٨ الف تقريبا تأكدت ان فرق السعر بسبب المبيت في منى،،، اتصلي عالمشايخ وتأكدي فديتج لان نحن سألنا مليون مره قبل ما نحج


لا الغالية,,حجهم صحيح..حتى حد من الأهل ساير على هالحملة وهم ناس شديدين فالدين وعالمذهب الحنبلي,,
ومعروف الحنابلة اشداء بأحكامهم شوي ويدققون اكثر من اي مذهب اخر,,,
رغم ان الغالبية عالشافعي وانا منهم..يعني لو في خطأ؟؟؟ جان ماكرروا الحج على نفس الحملة مرتين!وهم سألوا وايد,,,وانا واثقة من هالشي
اسألي مشايخ الأفتاء من دائرة الأوقاف,,مب اي امام عادي..حافظ قران يفتي؟؟مايصير

وحتى انا بسأل وبتأكد,,لأني ناوية اسير على حملات من الكويت اذا ربي راد

----------


## Anwaar

عموما خواتي انا سويت اللي علي وقلت اللي اعرفه.. وبخصوص الاخت المصره على عدم المبيت في منى خلصتي وحجيتي وانا قلت اللي سمعته وتأكدت منه... وبخصوص الخيمه يستأجرونها الحملات من مقاولي الحج في السعوديه فاسعارها ترتفع اكثر من سوق الاسهم

عموما المجادله مب هوايتي وكل انسان حر ويتحرى الصح والخطأ

----------


## لولو&&

مشكوورين ما قصرتوا يا بنات منتداي

----------


## أسـومـهـ

يزاكن الله خير استفدت وااايد ........ وياليت اللي يدشن بعد يكتبن تجاربهن عسب نستفيد

----------


## شهد12

شرايكم بحملة الفجر ؟؟

هل الحج تمتع (مكة +المدينة) يكون أكثر من 10 أيام أفضل من الحج السريع(مكة فقط ) يستغرق أقل من 10 أيام..

أكثر حملات الكويتية تطبق الحج السريع يستغرق أسبوع أو 8 أيام

----------


## 7nona

ترك المبيت في منى ليالي أيام التشريق 
أرجو بيان حكم عدم المبيت في منى أيام التشريق وإن كان الجواب يجب عليه دم فهل يذبح عن كل ليله شاه أم تجزئ واحدة ؟ 


الحمد لله 

الْمَبِيتُ بِمِنًى لَيَالِيَ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ وَاجِبٌ عِنْدَ جُمْهُورِ الْفُقَهَاءِ , يَلْزَمُ الدَّمُ لِمَنْ تَرَكَهُ بِغَيْرِ عُذْرٍ . وَالْقَدْرُ الْوَاجِبُ لِلْمَبِيتِ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ هُوَ مُكْثُ أَكْثَرِ اللَّيْلِ . 

الموسوعة الفقهية ج/17 ص/58 

وترك المبيت بمنى ليال أيام التشريق على تفصيل : 

الحالة الأولى : إذا كان ترك المبيت بمنى لعذر . 

سئل الشيخ ابن باز عن حكم من لم يستطع المبيت في منى أيام التشريق فقال : 

لا شيء عليه لقول الله تعالى : ( فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم ) سواء كان تركه المبيت لمرض أو عدم وجود مكان أو نحوهما من الأعذار الشرعية كالسقاة والرعاة ومن في حكمهما . 

الحالة الثانية : إذا ترك المبيت ليال أيام التشريق لغير عذر . 

قال الشيخ رحمه الله : 

" من ترك المبيت بمنى أيام التشريق بدون عذر فقد ترك شيئاً شرعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله وفعله وبدلالة ترخيصه لبعض أهل الأعذار مثل الرعاة وأهل السقاية . والرخصة لا تكون إلا مقابل العزيمة ، ولذلك اعتبر المبيت بمنى أيام التشريق من واجبات الحج في أصح قولي أهل العلم ، ومن تركه بدون عذر شرعي فعليه دم ، لما ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال ( من ترك نسكاً أو نسيه فليرق دماً ) ويكفيه دم واحد عن ترك المبيت أيام التشريق " . مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ج/5 ص/182 

. ويذبحه ( أي الهدي ) ويفرّقه في الحرم على الفقراء ولا يأكل منه . والله أعلم .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

----------


## عيميه_جميريه

عندج حملة الضيافه....في دبي ...حملة ولااروع واسعارهم حلوه...
تقدرين تدخلين موقعهم الخاص واتجوفين الصوره والخدمات....اهلي كل سنه يسيرون وياهم وهالسنه انا بسير ان شاءالله ....الحلو اللي فيهم ان بس ياخذون المواظنين

----------


## بنت الفلاني

انا عن نفسي سرت لحج مع حملة كويتيه 

وايد اشيا يجيزونها لج 

ما يحجون حج كامل 
السنن يطوفونها 
هم نظامهم حلو من كل النواحي الترتيب والمحاضرات والاكل والفندق 

لكن تطبيق للسنه ما شي 

تخيلي يوم التروية ما ودونها اونه يخافون يوصلون عرفهمتاخر فالغوه عنا 
والمبيت بمنى 
قالو لنا لا تباتون 

بس اهل الامارات الي في الحملة اعترضو 

فجازو لنا 

فكنا نحن الاماراتين نبات اما الكويتين يرجعون السكن 

ريلي العام سار ويا حملة الضيافة يقول انهم احسن في تطبيق السنه 
بس في الترتيب الكويتين احسن

----------


## شهد12

هيه ..لاحظت معظم الحملات الكويتية ماعندهم الحج الكامل.

----------


## أم إيلاف

حملات دار الامين (دبي)

ماشاء الله تنظيم ولا اروع 

راحه واسعار مريحه 

فنادق ومواصلات ماشاء الله روعه 

تواصلهم مع الحجاج 

حملتهم رووعه الصراحه وتعاملهم اروع

----------


## شوكليت توي

الله يرزقني واسير الحج ويا ريلي يا رب

----------


## Mawaz

الله يرزقنا ونزور بيته ان شاء الله

----------


## ف.ن.ع

:Salam Allah: 
من البرامج الروعه اللي وصلتني عن طريق المسج واعرف ناس يسيرون وياهم ويمدحونهم 


المسج كالتالي :

خدمه ال VIP الحج السريع معنا يميزك بالسكن في فندق ميركيور منازل العين بالعزيزيه طبعا 

هالفندق خمس نجوم***** وعماير في منى بدل الخيام وخيام فخمه بعرفه وحافلات رواحل الخمس

نجوم وعلى طيران الامارات 

والسعر للشخص في الغرفه الثنائيه: 29700

و للشخص في الغرفه الثلاثيه : 27000

وبعد وصلني معنا يميزك السكن في عماير في منى بدل الخيام وخيام فخمه بعرفه طبعا حافلات رواحل

الخمس نجوم*****

والسفر على طيران الامارات 

والسعر للشخص بيكون 19000 درهم فقط 


انا شفت صور الفندق الصراحه يستاهل وسالت عن هالحمله يمدحونهم وايد

والمكتب في دبي واللي

يبي رقمهم يتواصل معي ع الخاص عشان مايكون في دعايه لهم

----------


## المتأسفه

حملة الفجيره للحج والعمره والله الحمد الله اسعارهم حلوه مشاء الله لشخص الواحد 12000درهم ها بر 
والشخص الواحد 17000درهم ها جو 
والرحله الثانيه جو 15500درهم 
واذا تبين ارقامهم على الخص اختي

----------


## شهد12

> من البرامج الروعه اللي وصلتني عن طريق المسج واعرف ناس يسيرون وياهم ويمدحونهم 
> 
> 
> المسج كالتالي :
> 
> خدمه ال VIP الحج السريع معنا يميزك بالسكن في فندق ميركيور منازل العين بالعزيزيه طبعا 
> 
> هالفندق خمس نجوم***** وعماير في منى بدل الخيام وخيام فخمه بعرفه وحافلات رواحل الخمس
> 
> ...


نحن حاجزين عندهم

----------


## ابدا2008ع

مرحبا خواتي... شو رايكم بحملة التنعيم في أبوظبي؟ حد سمع عنها ؟ ناويين نحجز فيها عن طريق السركة اللي يشتغل فيها ريلي ياريت تفيدونا قبل لا نحجز

----------


## ف.ن.ع

:Salam Allah: 
انا ماجربتها بس اعرف ناس يسيرون وياهم ويمدحونهم وايد 


خدمه ال VIP الحج السريع معنا يميزك بالسكن في فندق ميركيور منازل العين بالعزيزيه طبعا 

هالفندق خمس نجوم***** وعماير في منى بدل الخيام وخيام فخمه بعرفه وحافلات رواحل الخمس

نجوم وعلى طيران الامارات 

والسعر للشخص في الغرفه الثنائيه: 29700

و للشخص في الغرفه الثلاثيه : 27000

وبعد وصلني معنا يميزك السكن في عماير في منى بدل الخيام وخيام فخمه بعرفه طبعا حافلات رواحل

الخمس نجوم*****

والسفر على طيران الامارات 

والسعر للشخص بيكون 19000 درهم فقط 


انا شفت صور الفندق الصراحه يستاهل وسالت عن هالحمله يمدحونهم وايد

والمكتب في دبي واللي

يبي رقمهم يتواصل معي ع الخاص عشان مايكون في دعايه لهم

----------


## درة الإمارات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حملة جربتها انا شخصيا فعلا حملة إماراتية رائعة

حملة *التيم* للحج والعمرة تقدم أفضل الخدمات بخبرة عشرين سنة 

حج شامل : المدينة + المكة + سكن راقي + بوفية + تأمين مواصلات + مواعظ ومحاظرات دينية
+ مفتي مرافق لكل تساؤلات الحجاج + دكتور مرافق لسلامة الحجاج + مشرفات نساء لخدمة الحاجات من النساء

بــــ 18 ألف درهم
وإن كان لمكة دون المدينة بـــ 9 آلاف درهم
وإن كان حج سريع بمنى بــ 4500 درهم

وكل ذلك أسعار الطائرة جوا
أما عن البر بالباصات فلا علم لي بأسعارهم

اتصلي فيهم موقعهم في بوظبي 

وربي يرزق الجميع الحج

----------


## ام عمر 16

ما شاء الله اختي انوار الصراحة شجعتيني اروح على حملة ابناء السويدي 
مشكورة وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## inspiration

خواتي منو مجربه والا سامعه عن حملة ( الشروق ) بوظبي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابدا2008ع

> مرحبا خواتي... شو رايكم بحملة التنعيم في أبوظبي؟ حد سمع عنها ؟ ناويين نحجز فيها عن طريق الشركة اللي يشتغل فيها ريلي ياريت تفيدونا قبل لا نحجز

----------


## inspiration

ماحد رد علي  :Frown: 

شو رايكم في الحمله؟

----------


## البروج

ان شاء الله اختي واخواخوي وحرمته بيسيرون ويا حملة بن العود 
ما شاء الله يمدحونها عدنا الحج الكامل عندهم ب27000 والسريع ب17000 وخدماتهم مميزة
والله ايوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ام مهيره

احنا رايحين ان شاء اللة في حملة الرواد الحج السريع ب 28000 الي يعرفها يخبرني

----------


## sama-dubai

أنا حبيت أشارك
كنا سايرين ف حملة طيبة بصراحه ولااااا أروع في التعامل والتنظيم وف كل شي ربي يحفظهم
وحملة أبناء السويدي السنة ما شاء الله بيروحن وياهم داعيتين ما شاء الله ع كل وحده فيهن ( مريم غرير واعتدال الشامسي ) وربي ييسر للجميع الحج
ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم الطيبه

----------

